# Can't Get 250 fps in COD4



## wakeenaushad (Sep 24, 2010)

My pc specs are :
q8300 2.5ghz
3gb ddr2 ram 800mhz
evga gtx460 1gb Superclocked External Exhaust
cooler master extreme power plus 500watts
Windows 7 Ultimate x64
Drivers : 260.63

No matter how high or low the graphics and resolution, i get around 110 - 140 fps.
Havent Turned on Decals and AA is 2x

What can be the issue?


----------



## Melvis (Sep 24, 2010)

That sounds about right anyway, i get just under 300 with a 4870X2 so your 250ish is fine, heck if ya getting over 60FPS then who realy cares?

EDIT: o ok so 110ish? yea ok i must admit that might be a bit low, have you tried different drivers?


----------



## ktr (Sep 24, 2010)

Whats wrong with 110-140? That is an excellent fps as is.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Sep 24, 2010)

it was deleted becouse you double posted on the same topic.


rules are one thread per topic.


EDIT:
becouse OP double posted a thread. and the other thread was deleted.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 24, 2010)

wakeenaushad said:


> My pc specs are :
> q8300 2.5ghz
> 3gb ddr2 ram 800mhz
> evga gtx460 1gb Superclocked External Exhaust
> ...



Seems normal, 110-140 is what you "should" be getting, and to be frank that is really good. Who told you that 250FPS was what you're supposed to be getting. Did you pull 250FPS out the thin air?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Sep 24, 2010)

Whats the practical purpose of having over 60 FPS if your monitor only refreshes 60 times/second?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Sep 24, 2010)

cod runs a lot better at 125 fps then 60 fps.... dont know exacly why but it does.

you can shoot faster and such.



its not about how many frames you see.
(personal expiriance from cod 4.)


----------



## CounterZeus (Sep 24, 2010)

wasn't that the old Q3 engine with those flaws?


----------



## AltecV1 (Sep 24, 2010)

wakeenaushad said:


> My pc specs are :
> q8300 2.5ghz
> 3gb ddr2 ram 800mhz
> evga gtx460 1gb Superclocked External Exhaust
> ...



my guess is that at those high framerates your CPU is the bottle neck


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 24, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> my guess is that at those high framerates your CPU is the bottle neck



I agree. Although even if the CPU isn't the bottleneck you still won't get 250fps.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 24, 2010)

Absolutely, it's just a case of how your graphics card is scaling with your processing power. I had superb fps on COD4 both online and offline when my old q6600 was clocked at 3.7 with an HD 4870X2 and that was at 1920x1080. With BFBC2 it was the same situation, I then clocked it down to 3.0ghz and the gameplay experience was shockingly different. MOAR CPU power needed 

That said, the fps you are getting is more than adequate.


----------



## wakeenaushad (Sep 24, 2010)

Well at first i thought too that cpu could be the bottleneck, but i have friends with lower cpu power, less ram and lower gpus who manage to get 250 fps on low gfx and decent resolutions like 1280*720 and 1280*1024. For example on of my friends has the following specs:
c2d 2.4ghz
2gb ddr2 ram 800mhz
gts250 1 gb

and he manages to pull off 250 fps on lowest gfx no AA, and even 333 stable in pam4 mod cod4.


----------



## wakeenaushad (Sep 24, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I agree. Although even if the CPU isn't the bottleneck you still won't get 250fps.



Y wouldn't I get 250fps even if the cpu isn't the bottleneck


----------



## Techtu (Sep 24, 2010)

wakeenaushad said:


> Well at first i thought too that cpu could be the bottleneck, but i have friends with lower cpu power, less ram and lower gpus who manage to get 250 fps on low gfx and decent resolutions like 1280*720 and 1280*1024. For example on of my friends has the following specs:
> c2d 2.4ghz
> 2gb ddr2 ram 800mhz
> gts250 1 gb
> ...





wakeenaushad said:


> Y wouldn't I get 250fps even if the cpu isn't the bottleneck



No double posting either 

You should "EDIT" like below 

EDIT: Maybe he get's higher FPS in that particular game the chances are you will get better FPS in other more modern games


----------



## wakeenaushad (Sep 24, 2010)

Melvis said:


> That sounds about right anyway, i get just under 300 with a 4870X2 so your 250ish is fine, heck if ya getting over 60FPS then who realy cares?
> 
> EDIT: o ok so 110ish? yea ok i must admit that might be a bit low, have you tried different drivers?



the only non-beta driver that supports gtx460 is 258.96. However i did try beta 260.63 with no difference whatsoever...


----------



## va4leo (Sep 24, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> cod runs a lot better at 125 fps then 60 fps.... dont know exacly why but it does.
> 
> you can shoot faster and such.
> 
> ...



Agreed. That is what i used as the gold standard for all the configs i tweaked. =) 125fps ftw!


----------



## wolf (Sep 24, 2010)

I think you need to overclock the balls off your CPU and GTX460 and you'll have a nice increase for sure.

CPU overclock in bios, and GTX460 overclock using MSI Afterburner.

its weird you get the same FPS even if you lower the res and change everything to low...


----------



## wakeenaushad (Sep 24, 2010)

wolf said:


> I think you need to overclock the balls off your CPU and GTX460 and you'll have a nice increase for sure.
> 
> CPU overclock in bios, and GTX460 overclock using MSI Afterburner.
> 
> its weird you get the same FPS even if you lower the res and change everything to low...



thats exactly my main concern. the higher reso and gfx only affect fps when i run the game at shader model 3.0 , with decals on and AA 4x.
My 460 is already overclocked beyond the reference card, however i ll try overclocking the cpu now and see if that works


----------



## wakeenaushad (Sep 24, 2010)

va4leo said:


> Agreed. That is what i used as the gold standard for all the configs i tweaked. =) 125fps ftw!



125 is absolutely fine with me, but i wanted to do some glitching and recoil also improves with higher constant fps


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 24, 2010)

its not a big deal but everyone seems to think the 460 is sex on the beach to be honest its performance at stock in many apps is comparable to a gtx 275-285 ish so in older games and without proper driver support yet dont expect magical fps to come without the magical fairy dust nvidia puts in there drivers  to be nicer about it wait for some new drivers and relax its not like your game is running at 15-25fps and is unplayable.


----------



## wolf (Sep 24, 2010)

I agree that around 120 fps is the sweetspot for me. I've said it before and I'll say it again.

I know my eyes can't *see* the difference, but you sure can *feel* the difference in engine responsiveness.


----------



## wakeenaushad (Sep 24, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its not a big deal but everyone seems to think the 460 is sex on the beach to be honest its performance at stock in many apps is comparable to a gtx 275-285 ish so in older games and without proper driver support yet dont expect magical fps to come without the magical fairy dust nvidia puts in there drivers  to be nicer about it wait for some new drivers and relax its not like your game is running at 15-25fps and is unplayable.



alright relax dude! 
Btw it sweeps the floor with 285 and 275's THB


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 24, 2010)

This might be a dumb question but did you enter the console command to unlock the max fps first? 

 \com_maxfps 0 will let the card push all it can.


----------



## Goodman (Sep 24, 2010)

wakeenaushad said:


> My pc specs are :
> q8300 2.5ghz
> 3gb ddr2 ram 800mhz
> evga gtx460 1gb Superclocked External Exhaust
> ...




Seriously...  60-100fps is not enough for you? 



wolf said:


> I agree that around 120 fps is the sweetspot for me. I've said it before and I'll say it again.
> 
> I know my eyes can't *see* the difference, but you sure can *feel* the difference in engine responsiveness.



Only in your mind Bro , only in your mind...


----------



## meran (Sep 24, 2010)

u can lower your settings all lowwwwwwwwwwww texture shadow etc it wouldnt look good thouigh


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 24, 2010)

Proof of concept TPU review of the 460 1 gig out of box average of all games performance wise its only gtx 275-285 performance with DX11 added on now yes with overclocking that makes it a different story even at max overclock tho a 460 is only comparable to a stock gtx 470 and in that situation theres only 20% gain over a 285 at stock. I think my point is made. because tada CoD is DX9 and thus non of the new tech makes much of a difference this is why you dont see a huge performance difference /rant


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 24, 2010)

wakeenaushad said:


> Y wouldn't I get 250fps even if the cpu isn't the bottleneck



Because I don't think even with an i7 at 3.6ghz you'd get 250fps you'd then be limited by gpu or something else.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 24, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Because I don't think even with an i7 at 3.6ghz you'd get 250fps you'd then be limited by gpu or something else.



when I had the game installed - I was getting 250fps no problem. first time with 2x 4870s in crossfire then again on my 5850@1080x1920 with AA, AF and everything maxed. I think i was even hitting 280-290fps 90% of the time unless there was a shit load of smoke an explosions everywhere


----------



## anth (Sep 25, 2010)

Not to sound stupid, but open console (~ key next to the number 1) and type the following /com_maxfps 999 to see what u can get, find your average then type /com_maxfps (your average)


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 25, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Because I don't think even with an i7 at 3.6ghz you'd get 250fps you'd then be limited by gpu or something else.



i get 150-200 with mine


----------



## ctrain (Sep 25, 2010)

CounterZeus said:


> wasn't that the old Q3 engine with those flaws?



yes, cod uses the quake 3 engine. it has a fancy new renderer, but it's still quake 3 at its core... pretty much all the old engine bugs are STILL present, a decade later.

the magic fps are:

125
250
333

at 500+ weird things start happening, like you stop making footsteps and your jump height becomes pathetically small.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 25, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> when I had the game installed - I was getting 250fps no problem. first time with 2x 4870s in crossfire then again on my 5850@1080x1920 with AA, AF and everything maxed. I think i was even hitting 280-290fps 90% of the time unless there was a shit load of smoke an explosions everywhere



2 x 4870's are waaay faster than a single gtx460. Regardless of GPU speed the gtx460 is the limiting factor when it comes to reaching 250.



Bo$$ said:


> i get 150-200 with mine



Still not 250fps.


----------



## anth (Sep 25, 2010)

Not to Hijack this thread but, how much FPS do you think id get with the system listed on my profile?


Back on topic, There are many element that can affect the outcome of your FPS in CoD4, lag, what servers u play on, how many people in the server, the maps, what programs u have running.


----------



## index1489 (Sep 25, 2010)

250 man thats crazy


----------



## wolf (Sep 25, 2010)

anth said:


> Not to Hijack this thread but, how much FPS do you think id get with the system listed on my profile?



loads man, i7 + 5870 should have it at 175-200+ easy, others with similar systems talk of 250-300


----------



## anth (Sep 25, 2010)

wolf said:


> loads man, i7 + 5870 should have it at 175-200+ easy, others with similar systems talk of 250-300



Koooool


----------



## wakeenaushad (Sep 26, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> 2 x 4870's are waaay faster than a single gtx460. Regardless of GPU speed the gtx460 is the limiting factor when it comes to reaching 250.
> 
> 
> 
> Still not 250fps.



arent u reading:S
ppl pull off 250fps wit gts250 on low gfx, so no way that gtx460 is the bottle neck


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 26, 2010)

I get from like 190-300fps but it goes up and down alot! here was a quick screenshot on the run


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 26, 2010)

I have set mine at 250 using 5870 x crossfire but \i wouldn't want more and have dropped all my setting to minimun


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 26, 2010)

wakeenaushad said:


> arent u reading:S
> ppl pull off 250fps wit gts250 on low gfx, so no way that gtx460 is the bottle neck



Right and I already gave you advice increase your cpu speed. You've either overlooked it or ignored it either way I don't give a crap.


----------



## anth (Sep 26, 2010)

Kovoet said:


> I have set mine at 250 using 5870 x crossfire but \i wouldn't want more and have dropped all my setting to minimun



Lol why run it on minimum? :S


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 26, 2010)

Bahahaha. I was like WTF???!?! when i read the title.

But when a game has too many FPS it becomes too fast and unplayable. Games like Street Fighter IV run at 300FPS+ for me without V-Sync. And there is no point at all running it like that.


----------



## Techtu (Sep 26, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Bahahaha. I was like WTF???!?! when i read the title.
> 
> But when a game has too many FPS it becomes too fast and unplayable. Games like Street Fighter IV run at 300FPS+ for me without V-Sync. And there is no point at all running it like that.



meh... it's a COD thing I think, everyone I know who like's to play COD like's it as fast as they can get it... they even adjust the sensitivity to very high....


----------



## qubit (Sep 26, 2010)

@wakeenaushad

What OS are you using? If you can, try running cod4 under XP and you will see much higher frame rates. You may even hit that 250fps if you're lucky. Both Vista & 7 reduce your max fps significantly. I've tested this out on various hardware configurations and different games.

@wolf

Yup, you're not imagining the smoothness when the engine framerate is doing 120fps - it's got twice the temporal resolution of 60Hz so does feel better. Seen this myself. The best combination, is to have a 120Hz capable monitor and have the game vsync locked to it for a steady 120fps. Then you get super-high fps and no line tearing artifacts. That plays really well. 

Of course, you need a CPU & GPU that can maintain that performance most of the time in that particular game. Although, dropping a few frames off 120Hz isn't all that noticeable.


----------



## seensoon (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello all,

Thought to dig up this thread when I found it on the google.
I have a similar problem, jumped from GTS450 to Ati5870 to get 250FPS on COD4 but to my astonishment they dropped to 125 Max with low settings.
What might be causing the problem? I am posting the pics of my GPUz and Heaven's benchmark for you guys to see if there is anything wrong either with the driver setup of my GPU or anything else. Specs can be seen on Heaven's benchmark result.

Profound regards











P.S: I have a Dell LCD which I run on 60Hz but i used to get 250 fps with GTS450 which is highly unlikely.


----------



## wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

qubit said:


> @Wolf
> 
> Yup, you're not imagining the smoothness when the engine framerate is doing 120fps - it's got twice the temporal resolution of 60Hz so does feel better. Seen this myself. The best combination, is to have a 120Hz capable monitor and have the game vsync locked to it for a steady 120fps. Then you get super-high fps and no line tearing artifacts. That plays really well.
> 
> Of course, you need a CPU & GPU that can maintain that performance most of the time in that particular game. Although, dropping a few frames off 120Hz isn't all that noticeable.



a biiiiiiiiiiiiiig +1, some will tell you it's unoticeable, well they're plain wrong, I CAN notice the difference, and its big.



seensoon said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thought to dig up this thread when I found it on the google.
> I have a similar problem, jumped from GTS450 to Ati5870 to get 250FPS on COD4 but to my astonishment they dropped to 125 Max with low settings..........P.S: I have a Dell LCD which I run on 60Hz but i used to get 250 fps with GTS450 which is highly unlikely.



wait so you used to get 250 FPS on a GTS450, and now that you've upgraded the video card the FPS has dropped?

run an app called driversweeper, and reinstall fresh WHQL drivers from AMD's website IMO.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 22, 2011)

Someone complain about not getting 250 fps lol 

I played the demo of COD4 and this is what i get:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsbW4UVTRoY

All Max Out 1280x1024
Nvidia Drivers 265.90 WHQL
With Fraps = 40-50
Without Fraps = 90-200fps

Sometimes the game moves a little bit too fast. 

My advice, download and install the 265.90's, they seem to be the best drivers ever


----------



## seensoon (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes wolf, i used to get 250fps with GTS450 which is way behind from Ati5870. I tried to install the drivers 10.12, 10.11 and 10.10. None of them actually work. I can't even open the catalyst Manager. Downloaded the graphics driver from both Amd.com and Hisdigital.com. Used driver sweeper and windows uninstaller as well. When I install fresh drivers, they successfully get installed but later after rebooting, catalyst doesn't work. From where shall I download the drivers and which version would work?

Thanking in anticipation!


----------



## joeyck (Jan 22, 2011)

to clarify why he needs 250FPS is because he plays promod and u move better with 250FPS and u shoot faster, and u get better hit register oh and btw... i dont think its CPU based... i get 250FPS still (that means no matter what i do its a 250FPS still ALWAYS) that means for a promod player who gets 250FPS with a decent ping he can play A LOT better...

(no this is not a ATI fan boy or a loser who is lying over the internet) there is proof on the internet that shows u do bttr with 250FPS...


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 22, 2011)

have you looked at this thread yet ?

 Solved the low-gpu usage on gtx470

sorry if its already posted.


----------



## joeyck (Jan 22, 2011)

also type this into the console!

/com_maxfps 250 

and go copy and paste yitch3 config (thats what i run it at) i can play with 220 - 300fps all maxed out but i play promod myself and 250 is the sweet spot, and u also want all low settings so u can spot much bttr 

here is the yitch3 config : Click here please?


----------



## seensoon (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you again for your suggestions, and yes I play cod4 multi player promod and the people who have a know how with promod know that 250fps is a must have thing. The thing is I already have lowered all the graphic options but its damn too astonishing to see i am still far from the result i need. Yes sometimes i get 250fps but its always too fluctuating. lower down to as much as 60 sometimes. I may have some problem with the catalyst so I will be thankful for any suggestion regarding the catalyst version (Driver version) which works most of the time on most of the people's computer. 

Had a look into the thread but it says the drivers work on Win7 64 bit only?

Joeyck: Yup i tried yitch config as well, it actually do work wonders on low end computers but I have a pretty good one. You can see the specs in the Heaven benchmark I uploaded. And the result was, even yitch failed to give me constant 250fps.

Regards


----------



## joeyck (Jan 22, 2011)

wow man... im very sorry, can u put ur specs into ur sig please? i would like to no whats up oO my friend in my Team has 250 constant, and yea 250 is A MUST in promod. but yea update ur sig AND PUT UR MONITOR SIZE!!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 22, 2011)

No, the diff between 60 and 250 is VERY noticable. i play COD4 alot, if my FPS is low i wont kick ass, try newer drivers and resetting your profile (if you dont mind loosing your stats)


----------



## joeyck (Jan 22, 2011)

i would actually try to install the game as well, make sure all ur DLL's r in place, shoot even make sure ur direct X is up to date / installed correctly that 460 should rape the game,

this is what i would do in a list from first to last :

reinstall drivers, (guide is Here)

Reinstall game making sure all DLL's and direct is correctly installed

copy paste yitch3 in there, 

make sure ur Vsync is off?

Check ur in video options making sure it is all low

reformat


----------



## qubit (Jan 22, 2011)

joeyck said:


> to clarify why he needs 250FPS is because he plays promod and u move better with 250FPS and u shoot faster, and u get better hit register oh and btw... i dont think its CPU based... i get 250FPS still (that means no matter what i do its a 250FPS still ALWAYS) that means for a promod player who gets 250FPS with a decent ping he can play A LOT better...
> 
> *(no this is not a ATI fan boy or a loser who is lying over the internet)* there is proof on the internet that shows u do bttr with 250FPS...



So you're saying that you always get a constant 250fps? That's a truly _amazing_ system...


----------



## seensoon (Jan 23, 2011)

There has been a slight misunderstanding,
I have been trying to say that I switched to Ati 5870 from GTS450.
With GTS450 I used to get 250fps most of the time so thought to buy something powerful in order to fulfill my need. So I stepped toward His Ati Radeon 5870.

Now the problem is I am not having desirable result. My COD4 game isn't even giving 250fps at a constant rate.

Having problems with Ati drivers as well, just need to know which version of the graphics driver would be most suitable and it usually works so i might try that.
Ati Catalyst isn't accessible as well, there is no icon of Catalyst in the notification area of Taskbar. If i select it from start menu it just doesn't open. I hope it might have cleared everything.

I have put my system specs as well for you guys to check.


----------



## joeyck (Jan 23, 2011)

qubit said:


> So you're saying that you always get a constant 250fps? That's a truly _amazing_ system...



Idk if this is admiration or you being a smart ass, but yes, with 1366x768 with a 6870 on 10.12 drivers @ 3.0GHz (stock CPU clocks) i get a constant 250FPS at extremely low graphics settings, (which is all i need in promod)

on topic :

what power supply do you have?

and what monitor?

i still cant see your system specs under your name


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 23, 2011)

well i seem to, FULL X4AA @ 1080P no tweaks


----------



## joeyck (Jan 23, 2011)

yea... cod4 is not crysis, however there is a problem if a 5870 at low settings cant play 250 constant on cod4. my 6870 could...


----------



## seensoon (Jan 23, 2011)

Hope now you people can see my specs.

Just guide me into the right direction where I can download and install the best drivers that work well with 5870 without any issues. I have tried from Amd.com and hisdigital.com but couldn't make them work. I guess I have to install some older version which might work on my system well.


----------



## joeyck (Jan 23, 2011)

you have a i5 760 so def. not a CPU bottlekneck 

only thing I am looking at with caution is the PSU =\ it might not be pumping out enough juice... did you try what i told u before?

what drivers do you have now?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 23, 2011)

the fpses you need is because of the fps-dependant physics , cod engine originates from quake 3 , i have no idea if it was kept for cod4 engine which is a major rebuild , they might owerwritten it and added intentional params for the jumping community 
to tweak for height or lengt of the jump , tons of jumping maps for cod2 , it's a classic phenomen from quake, it was a design that it was fps dependant ,but later it wasn't and i think after that the quake got hardcoded params to leave fps-physics purposely.


EDIT:





> Ati 5870



It's the settings , you should get more than 500 with this.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 23, 2011)

It's very common for all sort of programs to benefit from a frame rate twice what their monitor can supply. Even firefox scrolls smoother for me at 120fps than 60. This is why I really really wish vsync had sub settings. Like 60, 120, 240, 480fps.


----------



## seensoon (Jan 23, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> It's the settings , you should get more than 500 with this.



Settings of what? Game or GPU?

joeyck: I have cooler master extreme plus 600W on which I am running my computer. Only two simple fans attached to Mobo and a cpu cooler. Nothing more that might be giving any problem.

My dxdiag shows the gpu version as 6.14.0010.7149. But as I told you all earlier, the Catalyst Manager doesn't run. That might be the problem. Although I installed the drivers successfully. Oh, one more thing. I found two downloadable files on amd.com. Please check the link below

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_xp-32.aspx

Do I have to install only one of them? And which one?


----------



## Aceman.au (Jan 23, 2011)

People questioning why hes complaining cause u need a certain amount of FPS to do bounces... Youtube CoD4 Bouncing


----------



## joeyck (Jan 23, 2011)

seensoon i would try 10.5 drivers for your 5870 

click here

now personally I've experienced that with CCC I get some issues, but for you I would just download the DRIVER and install only THE DRIVER nothing else... just the driver. if it still messing you up then its ur hardware... i am also kinda hesitant of ur operating system windows xp 32Bit? its meh... but one step at a time  try 10.5 then come back to us


----------



## seensoon (Jan 23, 2011)

Right now I am downloading the drivers, will again go through the installation etc. Thinking of uninstalling/reinstalling the game as well.
Would get back to you and report what so ever the result will be. For Hardware problem, let me attach the picture of GPUz which I downloaded from here.







Drivers installation done, but couldn't download only drivers as catalyst manager has to be installed on all cost. Installed the whole game again but to no avail


----------



## joeyck (Jan 23, 2011)

catalyst manager and catalyst control center are different, hit custom install and just check on the driver... try that.

did u uninstall the old drivers correctly using errokers guide on unistalling?


----------



## seensoon (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes everything was successful but no avail.
Now upgrading to win 7 64 bit. Lets see what has the new windows to offer me


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jan 24, 2011)

The purpose of getting 250 FPS is to jack up your AA and keep the game locked @ 60 FPS.  16xAA is all u need really for perfect, stair step effect free screen image.  32xAA & 64xAA are for older games on high end rigs for absolute pristine jaggie free images.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 24, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> This might be a dumb question but did you enter the console command to unlock the max fps first?
> 
> \com_maxfps 0 will let the card push all it can.



I was waiting for someone to suggest this. However, most servers kick for having this set as it allows you to exploit glitches in the game.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 24, 2011)

my rig was able to get over 300fps (min140s) with lowest settings, i don't see why yours shouldn't get 250


----------



## joeyck (Jan 24, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> The purpose of getting 250 FPS is to jack up your AA and keep the game locked @ 60 FPS.  16xAA is all u need really for perfect, stair step effect free screen image.  32xAA & 64xAA are for older games on high end rigs for absolute pristine jaggie free images.



Im not trying to troll you here but I strongly disagree I myself am a promd fanatic, I know of oly 2 out of 450 xfire friends that play COD4 promod at max settings.

You only play promod on extreme low, because it s easier to see people and you can spot people easier cuz there is less detail and affects. 

Only reason / person who does play COD4 all maxed is on public TDM servers (which I do myself) but when it comes to promod it is ALL LOW and 250FPS...

250FPS means that you can jump better, move faster, do the glitch bounces, and shoot much faster, FPS on promod has nothing to do with AA settings...


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 24, 2011)

joeyck said:


> Im not trying to troll you here but I strongly disagree I myself am a promd fanatic, I know of oly 2 out of 450 xfire friends that play COD4 promod at max settings.
> 
> You only play promod on extreme low, because it s easier to see people and you can spot people easier cuz there is less detail and affects.
> 
> ...



everyone in my clan runs maxxed out promod, and they all have C2D and C2Q with a pair of cheapish video cards


----------



## joeyck (Jan 24, 2011)

lol every one in my clan runs all low settings @ a still (frozen) 250 FPS

and we got core i7's amd x6's and AMD 9xx's CPU's, with 6xxx and 58xx cards lol 

i find it much easier to see people, and having a solid 250FPS is always nice ^_^


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2011)

joeyck said:


> lol every one in my clan runs all low settings



Back in the early CoD days (CoD1/Uo Expansion) some people used to run the game in completely low settings because It allowed them to see through bushes and hence see people who were using it as cover and kill them. it was mainly used by people who were involved in clan vs clan games but there were still people that used that tactic outside of clan games and it became a heavily debated topic among the CoD crowd and it is general consensus that degrading your graphics so you can shoot through bushes is frowned upon as its an unfair playing field yadayadayada....

but who cares - All i ever needed was a Jeep in CoD1/UO to win the game.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 24, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Back in the early CoD days (CoD1/Uo Expansion) some people used to run the game in completely low settings because It allowed them to see through bushes and hence see people who were using it as cover and kill them. it was mainly used by people who were involved in clan vs clan games but there were still people that used that tactic outside of clan games and it became a heavily debated topic among the CoD crowd and it is general consensus that degrading your graphics so you can shoot through bushes is frowned upon as its an unfair playing field yadayadayada....
> 
> but who cares - All i ever needed was a Jeep in CoD1/UO to win the game.



When that mentality was applied in CoD4 most clan servers would kick people for having their settings that low. One of our members had a really bad spec'd rig and would get booted from matches because of it. He eventually upgraded his machine and lived happily ever after.... until we all stopped playing it as it sucked ass.


----------



## joeyck (Jan 24, 2011)

lmao, i dont think their are any bushes in promod, but yes we lower our settings so all the shadows and all they eye candy lights dont affect the textures of the soldier lol

trust me, i can run this game maxed with no problems, but i have a advantage when it comes to ppl who run it max, and the color is got in game, the soldier pops out more... idk every one has their own cup of tea


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> until we all stopped playing it as it sucked ass.



how dare you!!! MW1 never sucked ass!! I never slept for the first 2 weeks of its release!!


----------



## seensoon (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello friends,

Seems like i have had a peep into the oldest memory of some of the members here unintentionally  but for some this game has been a routine since the day it was released.

Coming toward my petty issue with my fps, i still have it 

The last step I took was the change of my mother board from Asus P7p55 lx to Intel Dp55wg even against the advises of most of my friend. I am still unsure of the board's performance as I don't have any nearby mode to have it in sli or any such thing but i really have had enough with this Card so my next step would probably to downgrade my video card to Nvidia again. Anything like Gtx460 or 570. The later one seems to be a bit out of budget currently so I may opt 460.

I am still downloading the enterprise version of the Win7 professional 64bit as it offer a 90 days trial version. Lets see how far would that take me to.

Another thing, I have only 2GB of Kingston 1333 ram. Would that be causing any problem? But I remember using 2 GB Ddr2 ram with my C2duo, never had any issue with the fps. Took a lot of your time, will report further once I have the windows installed.

Regards


----------



## seensoon (Jan 28, 2011)

I just installed Win 7 Professional 64 bit and know what,

The damn Catalyst Manager is now WORKING!!!

lol, anyways I hope that if its working then I might be able to squeeze all that this Gpu can offer. So now its confirmed that Win XP is not only updated but too lazy to do the maths itself. All the gamers have to give a green to Win7. I am getting just static fps of 250 now. And...

I installed the most recent version of drivers, 11.1 or so.

Special thanks to all the friends who tried to help me out with this situation.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 29, 2011)

kinda reminds me of CS:S, I'd lower the settings so the flashbangs wouldn't blind me as bad on my CRT lol., and in CS 1.6 i'd run in software mode. in software mode for w/e reason when someone was on a mic it would show a speaker icon above them lol, made it easy to find the ones camping and chatting behind crates.


----------



## shookuup (Nov 23, 2012)

*Nobody seems to even to know why you want 250 fps. Lol this made me laugh so hard.*

At 125 fps and 250 fps you jump differently. You set commands to switch in between them to do a special kind of jump called bounce jumping. One allows you to jump further and one allows you to jump higher. Really skilled cod players know all about this because it allows you to get in tactical positions and over certain obstacles faster for high speed map routing. So if you're a serious cod player not getting 250 fps is a bit of a problem. Don't talk about what the eye can and not see. It doesn't matter the fps effects the jump ability of the game. Also anyone who has ever played cod 4 for an hour can drastically notice a difference between 60 fps and 125 fps and it tends to effect your game play. Also some like to play on 250 fps just standard because they play better overall with it. But when it comes down to it 125 fps is the golden standard for cod 4 and if you don't know that you are most likely high level cod player.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 23, 2012)

I think these days a yr later from the last post most people are more then likely getting 450fps


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 23, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## shookuup (Nov 23, 2012)

*I know i'm late.*

Obviously this is late but nobody seemed to have any knowledge of why the fps for the game was so important.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 23, 2012)

shookuup said:


> Obviously this is late but nobody seemed to have any knowledge of why the fps for the game was so important.



The FPS are so important because they allow you to cheat in the game got it.


----------



## qubit (Nov 24, 2012)

shookuup said:


> Obviously this is late but nobody seemed to have any knowledge of why the fps for the game was so important.



I've seen other games react differently when the frame rate goes very high, as well. It can make playing speed erratic sometimes and alter the dynamics subtly, too.


----------

